# Vodafone legacy Eircom shares low cost sale



## TOFFEEPOD (28 Feb 2012)

I have just under 700 of these shares from that infamous flotation, i need to sell these now, Just wondering how someone with no stockbroker account can do this at low cost?


----------



## kbie (29 Feb 2012)

Sold 918 of these last week through Computershare. Just rang them with share certs to hand and got settlement offer there and then. Rate sold was £1.7256 stg. Commision was €78.37 which I thought high but was not told this until I had sold the shares.

My advice would be to ask commision and selling rate of your seller before agreeing to sale. I was caught slightly on the hop!


----------



## elcato (29 Feb 2012)

[broken link removed]
Seems you can buy and sell here but I think it's with computershare


----------



## Janet (29 Feb 2012)

I think I have about two of these at home.  One of the last folders of things I've never bothered dealing with that I really should get around to.  Still have a couple of dividend cheques for 16p and that kind of amount that I never got around to cashing, too.  And have moved so many times since then they obviously gave up trying to find me.  Should have just signed up for that invest your dividends in more shares scheme when it was offered, might even have built up to about three shares by now.


----------



## Squonk (29 Feb 2012)

I'm in similar situation. I 'sold' some Vodafone shares last week through Computershare a couple of weeks back. After doing this I had to send in my share cert to confirm the sale. Unfortunately, unknown to me, my share cert was out of date and Computershare cancelled the sale (but still charged me the transaction cost). Apparently, Vodafone re-issued their shares ~2006 and I had moved house at that time. Computershare talked about issuing a letter of indemnity which would cost ~£40 to allow me sell the shares. Given this cost + the transaction cost + another transaction cost that would be needed I would be lucky to get the price of a pint.


----------



## MarySmyth (29 Feb 2012)

*Tax loss on eircom shares*

Does anyone know how to calculate the loss on purchase for tax purposes- I am assuming sale value less than purchase price, etc


----------

